# 4th of July Shoot



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's that time of year again..4th of July..I will be having another blackpowder shoot to celebrate the 4th of July again this year. $10 to play and all proceeds go to the Willard Volunteer Fire Department.

I have some great shoots lined up and none of them are easy...well at least for me they aren't. The past 3 years we have also had the good company of the Brigham City Bowmen (and women) competing with the rifle shooters and so, if that is your preference, please come and play using your bow. If you do, please bring your own backstop as mine is designed for rifle and pistol shooting only.

It will be hot, so bring some shade. I will have 5 gallons of water on hand but if you prefer something else to drink you will have to provide that. Remember, it's illegal to drink alcoholic beverages in Box Elder County while engaged in a shooting event.

I have some "stinking rules" and everyone, even spectators, need to sign a release form. There will be a lot of great competition from the Willow Creek Free Trappers group as well as the Malad River Muzzleloaders. It's muzzleloader shooting and I even allow in-lines to play...just no scopes please. Anyone bringing a scope will have duct tape placed over both ends so as to prevent cheating. All ages, all sexual preferences, all I ask is for you to be safe and have fun. Lots of great prizes! More than a lot of heckling from me and others at the event.

If you want to see some spectacular (and some not so spectacular) shooting please come and visit. I'm expecting about 50 people and hoping for more! Please be one of them!

1 p.m. sharp on the 4th of July. The shoot takes place East of town in a gravel pit and I have a big sign on highway 89 directing you as to where to turn.

Some of you from this forum have been to this shoot in the past..please put in a plug for it. Any questions???


----------

